
Apple Fight Could Lead to “Virtually Limitless” Surveillance Powers, Judge Warns - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/03/apple-all-writs-act-and-limitless-surveillance
======
mhurron
Pretty sure 'Virtually Limitless Surveillance Powers' is kinda the whole
point.

~~~
leecarraher
they had to tone it down from their original headline "Apple Fight Could Lead
To End of the World As We Know It"

------
nataliam511
Some interesting points in regards to licensed applications as well. I know
this has been a highly debated subject, but if you have an app that people use
on their phones under your license, who owns the data? If the app is under
investigation, could user's personal data also be at risk? We quickly agree to
so many legally binding agreements without even thinking about it...

~~~
mcherm
The question that Apple and the EFF are addressing is slightly different. Not
"can the company own your personal data", but "does the company ALWAYS own
your personal data even if they WANT to let you own it." We already have
established law that says the Government can demand any data a company has on
you, without even needing much of a reason and without triggering most 4th
amendment protections.

------
mcherm
Have these people even READ Riley v. California[1]? To quote from the majority
opinion:

"modern cell phones, [...] are now such a pervasive and insistent part of
daily life that the proverbial visitor from Mars might conclude they were an
important feature of human anatomy. [...] Cell phones, however, place vast
quantities of personal information literally in the hands of individuals.

The argument with Apple is not the same question as the (now settled)
situation where there is no warrant, but clearly cell phones need to be
treated specially.

[1] -
[http://www.bloomberglaw.com/public/desktop/document/Riley_v_...](http://www.bloomberglaw.com/public/desktop/document/Riley_v_California_No_13132_and_13212_US_June_25_2014_Court_Opini?1456930843#id772495)

